# Ausdrücke auswerten



## BlackSalad (20. Mai 2011)

hey, hab grad mal versucht den Stoff nachzubereiten und hab mal ne aufgabe zur Übung gemacht, weil ich mir mit den ausdrücken unsicher bin. 

Ich wär euch sehr verbunden, wenn ihr mal kurz drüber schauen könntet oder ich die Ausdrücke richtig ausgewertet hab :rtfm:


a) a = (y > 5) && (5 != 4) || (x > -4);
b) b = ++x * 4 + y++;
c) c = -2; c *= z;
d) d = (( x == y) || (x > z++));
e) e = x << 1;
f) f = !((x >> 2 < y) & (z++ == x));



a)
false, boolean

b)
21, int

c)
false, boolean

d)
false, boolean

e) 
40,  int

f)
true, boolean



stimmt das so?

://


----------



## Marcinek (20. Mai 2011)

Mindestens eine ANtwort ist falsch.

Welche Werte haben x und y?


----------



## Andi_CH (20. Mai 2011)

... und z sollte man auch noch kennen


----------



## BlackSalad (20. Mai 2011)

Hey,

sorry, hab ich total vergessen, das zu posten.


int x = 4, y = 1;
double z = 3.0;


----------



## Marcinek (20. Mai 2011)

3 deiner Antworten sind falsch.

Kannst du das nicht einfach in java eingeben und dann auswerten?


----------



## BlackSalad (20. Mai 2011)

na toll... die hälfte falsch. Ist ja deprimierend.

Okay c) ist falsch, stimmts? 

c ist auf jedenfall mal kein boolean.


also c wird ja zuerst -2 zugewiesen. und dann wird doch c²  z (also 3.0 zugewiesen) 

also müsste die Lösung Wurzel aus 3.0 sein, aber das macht glaub nicht so viel Sinn, glaub ich ???:L


und bei f) hab ich glaub ich das ausrufezeichen ned berücksichtigt. demnach müsste es ja dann boolean und false sein. 


und was ist noch falsch?



In java auswerten ist so umständlich. Aber ich muss es ja sowieso verstehen..


----------



## Marcinek (21. Mai 2011)

Tja.. Ich denke du wirst es in java prüfen müssen oder googeln.


----------



## BlackSalad (21. Mai 2011)

kannst du mir nicht wenigstens sagen, welche nicht stimmen?


----------



## Marcinek (21. Mai 2011)

Hi,

das kann man elicht prüfen indem man es in java eingibt.

Gruß,


----------



## BlackSalad (21. Mai 2011)

jo, habs jetzt getan.. da kommen ja teilweise komplett andre sachen raus.

Ist das sicher, dass das stimmt, was java ausgibt?


----------



## Marcinek (21. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung 

Was hast du den angegeben?


----------

